# B.544 Hymer Electrics



## MickR (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi there anyone out there who knows about Hymer B544(1998)electrics,my vehicle battery has stopped charging from the external power.Does anyone have schematic or wiring diagrams for this model ?Fuses all seem to be okay and the leisure battery is still being charged.Any help would be appreciated.We are on a rally in Spain at the moment,and have no access to English Dealers.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Does it have a Schaudt Elektroblock, and if so, what type?


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi,if you look in resources section-usefull downloads, you will find english versions of Electroblock details. This maybe of use to you.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi,if you look in resources section-usefull downloads, you will find english versions of Electroblock details. This maybe of use to you.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well I'll have a punt at this one.... first do you see the mains indicator showing, on the meter panel? I assume so as the leisure batteries are charging, the main battery is only float charged at about 2.0 amps max, the charge is derived from the main psu (power supply unit) with in the el99 box, its worth checking all the plugs are in correctly, as a matter of interest how do you know your main battery is not charging and you might have a battery fault or there is something been left on that you have over looked and the main battery is discharging more that the charge from the el99 if I can be any more help please contact me...


----------

